# Reel suggestions (Spinning)



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking for some spinning reel suggestions....Reel to be mated to a 9'-6" HMX steelhead rod for puppy drum, whiting, black drum, pompano. Mainly surf fishing but some inshore as well. Looking for easy casting reel with good drag system for friends that can't cast my conventionals  I want something that compares in size to a Abu Garcia 6500 if that helps

Price range $80-150

Thanks


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Try looking at this site: www.digitaldagger.com they might have something you can compair with or something you might buy, all shipping on reels are free. Hope this helps.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

a spinning reel of that size will have more drag than you'll ever need, and casting will be easy enough as long as you put plenty of line on it. honestly, you can get away with a decent enough reel for a good bit less than $80, unless you just want something nice. if the "friends" are at risk for breaking it/dropping it in the drink, you may want to consider something less costly.

/.02


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Daiwa BG 15 or 20.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I will be using this outfit most of the time. I want a few spinners in the stable and this is a light, fast action rod that I use for sandflea fishing. size wise I want something that compares to my ABU 6500 Records. I don't mind going up to $150 for quality. I have looked at the Daiwa Exceler and the Shimano Spheros (both seem nice) but would like any feedback on make, size to match this rod for drum, whiting, pompano, etc.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

I personal love Shimano, never had a problem with one.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Kellercl said:


> I personal love Shimano, never had a problem with one.


What model? I have gotten a lot of good feedback about the Baitrunner 4000


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

Check out the new Penn Conquer range - early reviews have been pretty positive. Digitdagger has them at a price pretty close to you budget.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

DrumintheSuds said:


> What model? I have gotten a lot of good feedback about the Baitrunner 4000


I have experience with the sedona, sustain, saragosa, old baitrunner and the new baitrunner (4000 D). I have zero complaints. All of them have done very well. As costs goes up so does the smoothness. I think the baitrunners are excellent for the price. The sedona was cheaper, but still held up well. I think it all depends on your budget. I just got back from surf fishing with a baitrunner 4000D, I used braid line and it did perfect. Smooth and casts very well.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

*spinner.....*

Penn Slammer 360. Cost a few extra, but will last a lifetime.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok I think I have pretty much narrowed it down to a Shimano Spheros, Baitrunner or a Daiwa BG if I suddenly get anal about price. Last thing to figure out is size. Wondering if I should go with a 4000 model or bigger for the Shimanos and if I go with the Daiwa maybe a 20 or a 30?

Since I am going a tad bit smaller probably go with braid to get more line. Like I said before I am a conventional user so I am confused when it comes to spinning reel sizes. Is a 4000 big enough for my lightweight steelhead rod or should I go a size bigger?

Thanks for all your help and advice!


----------



## stcroixman (Dec 30, 2008)

BG's aren't braid friendly. I use original fireline on mine.


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

Spheros 4000FB and be done with it :fishing:


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

Stradic 5000FI would be my other recommendation but keep it out of the drink


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Daiwa SS1600. Awesome drag, light weight if you ever decide you want to chunk metal, long cast spool that will cast a mile and helps cut back wind knots with braid, and it is a forever reel. I've tried BGs, Penn Spinfishers, Shimano Saharas, but the Daiwa SS is always the first one out.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a Stradic FI 2500 for my trout rod of that size. Works great for pups and sea trout. I also have a saltist 4500 spinning reel for throwing 2-6 ounces and that's also very nice. I don't have a preference but will say the Stradic is smoother and the Saltist seems heavier and built stronger.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

DrumintheSuds said:


> Since I am going a tad bit smaller probably go with braid to get more line. Like I said before I am a conventional user so I am confused when it comes to spinning reel sizes. Is a 4000 big enough for my lightweight steelhead rod or should I go a size bigger?


It should be plenty. I have a 4000D and it holds quite a bit of 20 lb braid. I have gotten in drum in the 10-20 pound range without a problem. Pompano and whiting will be easy as can be.


----------



## OBX8ozbomber (May 11, 2010)

*spinning reel*

If you like the Abu's, go w/ the new Soron STX, size 40 or 60, its braid ready, I have the 40 & 70, put'em against any Penn or Diawa I own


----------



## Stickbom! (Aug 4, 2009)

Shimano 4000-5000 sizes or Daiwa 3000-3500 sizes. Bradia, Certate, Luvias, Twinpower, Sustains, Stradic, Rarenium... these are all decent reels.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

i have a Quantum Boca60 that was $99 that is a real horse, and throws 30# powerpro pretty well off my 10' Tica.

also... it got pulled into the drink by a big ray, picked it up and pulled him in like a champ. got it home, took it apart, and could only find sand in the bail hinges.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

you can go to ebay & get a new shimano 3500btr for under 90$!!!


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm a HUGE OKUMA FAN.

Especially fond of the new Trio spinning reels. They have plenty of drag and line capacity. Light weight, great performance, great prices.

I've been boating good sized reds with my 20 and 30 sized trios. 

























I think the 40 would be perfect for what you want to do


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys!.....Think the Shimano Spheros 4000 looks like my best price/quality value. I fish hard and need a reel that wont start crying if it gets dropped in the water. The Spheros and Dawia BN 20 looked like my best options.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

SmoothLures said:


> Daiwa BG 15 or 20.


 Yeap,I agree with that 100%.. Hold up great.. Have fireline on the two I own,them rascals got an excellent drag,and seem to be bulletproof... They don't have the fast retieve ratios of the shimanos and other expensive brands,but who needs it catching what he is going after? Definatly like it better than the older penns I own,drag is much better... jmo and 2 cents thrown in...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Diawa Exceler 4000


----------

